# Was ist euch Musik Wert



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Juni 2012)

Seitdem ich Musik relativ leicht irgendwo bekommen kann. Stellt sich mir die Frage was Mir Musik Wert ist.
Ja ich hör immer noch gern Musik aber die Masse an Verfügbarkeit macht es irgendwie Wertlos.
Mein Wert liegt bei normalen CD etwa bei 5€ selbst bei Flac oder cue wav (EAC) Physisch wäre das mit versandt 8€ mir sind 6-7€ je CD lieber
Dazu gleich die frage kennt jemand einen Online Shop der flac und cue wave anbietet? Nee echte CD wäre mir immer lieber aber bei sauteuren sammlerstücken muss ich diese aber nicht haben, bsp Dethklok dethalbum limeted ed preis etwa bei 160€ gebr 40€ ohne versandt


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Juni 2012)

Is für mich recht simpel. Wenn ich nen Album richtig gut finde wird das auch gekauft. Aber eben erst nachdem ich das Album komplett gehört habe, blindkäufe mache ich bei Musik nicht.


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Juni 2012)

ist ein tune gut, aber nicht 100% massive, saug ich ihn mir.
ist ein tune gut und 100% massive, dann kauf ich ihn mir, um den künstler, bzw das label zu unterstützen.
(kommt mir nicht mit, der künstler bekommt doch eh nichts davon, wenn ich schon nicht auf seine shows gehn kann, muss er wnigsten irgendwie anders geld bekommen)


----------



## Deimos (11. Juni 2012)

Naja, wenn die Musik richtig gut ist, ist sie mir den Kauf der CD wert .

Von Digitalkauf halte ich im Falle von Musik absolut nichts. Ich mag meine CDs im Regal.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn mir ein Album oder Single gefällt,dann wird sie als CD gekauft.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Juni 2012)

Ich habe zu manchen Zeiten auch schon gebrauchte EP's für 35€ gekauft. Mittlerweile kaufe ich nur noch selten Musik, da mir neuere Sachen oft eh nicht gefallen. Wenn ich aber ein Album haben möchte und sehe, dass es für 18€ als CD zu haben ist, dann hole ich mir lieber die DL Version für 8€, außer es ist eine Fav-Band.


----------



## Benne74 (11. Juni 2012)

Für eine gute CD, z.B. ein Best-Of Album eines Künstlers den ich wirklich haben will oder eine gute Filmmusik, würde ich bis zu 15,- Euro ausgeben (10 oder 12 Euro ist natürlich besser). Bei Massenware aus den Charts würde ich aber gar keine CD kaufen. Wenn es denn sein muss, kaufe ich mir das Lied einzeln als MP3 Download bei Amazon.

Generell mache ich mein Kaufverhalten von der Qualität der Musik abängig. Viel Konzertantes, große Orchester, gute Künstler die mir gefallen = mehr Geld.
"Dieter-Bohlen-Like-Mucke", Ballermann-Mucke, Massenware im Sinne von "jedes Lied hört sich gleich an + Künstler hört sich nach Fernsehcasting an" = weniger Geld.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn es mir gefällt wird es CD gekauft, wobei mir einige Jugendsünden nur auf Vinyl zu bekommen ist


----------



## RapToX (12. Juni 2012)

meine schmerzgrenze für eine einfache cd liegen so bei 16-18€. aber dann auch nur, wenn ich die cd unbedingt haben will. eine gut gemachte limited edition darf aber auch mal ein paar euro teurer sein 

ansonsten sehe ich zu, dass ich darunter bleibe bzw. guck ich mich immermal auf konzerten um, ob ich da ein gutes schnäppchen machen kann. erst am wochenende eine cd für 5€ gekauft, die bei amazon knapp 14€ kostet.

bezahldownloads kommen mir aber nicht ins haus. ich kaufe nur cd's, auch wenn die etwas mehr kosten.


----------



## Thallassa (12. Juni 2012)

Musik ist mir so viel wert, wie der Track gut ist. Taugt mir etwas, kauf ich es. Taugt mir etwas, finde ich es aber nicht, ist es locker mal mehr wert, weil ich den Track oder das Album erst recht besitzen will...Japanische Tech Dance Industrie sei dank...Für nen einzelnen, richtig guten Track zahl ich gern schonmal 3 Euro wenn es denn sein muss, für ne CD können auch mal 30€ draufgehen. Allerdings mach ich selten Blindkäufe - bisher sind aber alle kompletten Blindkäufe gutgegangen *g


----------



## Pexies (12. Juni 2012)

CD´s sind ok. Da hat man wenigstens noch etwas in der Hand!

Aber Digital per ITunes o.ä. würde ich abraten


----------



## Krabbat (12. Juni 2012)

also ich finde downloadangebote wie z.b. musicload recht komfortabel (was jetzt nicht heißt, dass ich nicht auch cds kaufe) und da kauf ich auch mal das ein oder andere album oder lied, alben kosten da meist 10 €, was sehr günstig für musik ist, wie ich finde
illegal downloaden ist für mich nichts anderes als in einen laden zu gehen und irgendwas zu klauen


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. Juni 2012)

Preis einer CD ist mir egal.
Ich kaufe blind das neue Album von einem meiner Lieblingsbands.
Komme so auf ca. 1-2 Alben im Jahr.

Und wenn ich überlege das ich heute immernoch gerne CDs aus den 80er höre hatten die auch weit über 100€ / 200 DM kosten können; 
P/L wäre  immer noch genial.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

CDs sind seit den 90er Jahren effektiv ja nicht mal teurer geworden - zu DM-Zeiten war der Normalpreis um die 30DM, ich habe auch ganz normale Alben für 34,99DM in meinem Schrank...  mit Inflation sind wir da heute mit 15-18€ sehr gut bedient, und viele "Szene"-Alben kriegt man auch schon ab 12€, ebenso auch die großen Chart-Breaker, manche nicht GANZ neuen, aber immer noch aktuelle und erfolgreiche Alben kriegt man für unter 15€, manchmal sogar mal für 8€ hinterhergworfen wie zB das aktuelle Album von Deichkind: das kam Anfang dieses Jahres raus und ist grad bei uns im Saturnprospekt für nur 7-8€ oder so. 

Ich kaufe daher immer noch CDs, habe auch schon über 400€ - im Schnitt kauf ich alle 3 Monate mal 2 bis 5 neue CDs. Obergrenze für normale Alben ist bei mir normalerweise 17€, für Sampler 20€, und bei Limited/Collectors-Editions hängt es vom Bonus ab. 

Wenn es mal einzelne Lieder gibt, die mir gefallen, dann kaufe ich auch mal nur das eine Lied als Download und würde dafür bis zu 1,50€ zahlen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. Juni 2012)

CD´s kauf ich eigentlich nur noch wenn es sich preislich lohnt, normale Versionen so gut wie kaum.
Blitzkreuz in der Super Deluxe hab ich mir mit Versand 38€ kosten lassen, bis jetzt meine teuerste CD die´s mir aber auch wert war.
Aber für ne normale CD 12-20€ (kommt ja teilweise vor) sind mir dann doch zu viel, vor allem wenn nur 10 Tracks oder sogar noch weniger drauf sind.


----------



## Bash0r (18. Juni 2012)

Mir scheint es wie vielen anderen zu gehen.

Fav-Bands mit guten Alben werden als CD gekauft. Gern auch mit Live-DVD Bonus usw.

Musikdownloads kommen mir nicht ins haus, ich brauche was in der Hand


----------



## Blogger (19. Juni 2012)

Musik ist mir sehr viel wert. Ich kaufe mir regelmässig gute Elektro Tunes bei beatport, und
ab und zu mal ein Pop oder HipHop Album bei iTunes. Leidenschaftlich gerne kaufe ich noch
Platten (ja, ich rede von Vinyl) - sind aber eher so Classics oder besondere Raritäten. CD ist
gestorben, da ich Musik eh nur noch via Rechner oder iPod konsumiere.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juni 2012)

Musik ist mir extrem viel wert, kaufe regelmäßig größere Mengen CDs und LPs. Der Preis spielt keine Rolle, d.h. ich habe noch nie vor nem Kauf Abstand genommen, weil mir die CD zu teuer war. Ich habe für einige meiner Lieblings-LPs sogar 3-stellige Beträge für gut erhaltene Originale gezahlt (z.B.: Frank Zappa: "Hot Rats" und "Uncle Meat").

Außerdem hab ich mir letztes Jahr ein ziemlich aufwändiges CD Regal gebaut (Multiplex schichtweise aus über 300 Einzelteilen...), das waren mir meine CDs ebenfalls Wert, dazu ists ein prima Diffusor. Jetzt noch sowas für die LPs und gut ist.

Downloadmusik habe ich noch gar keine gekauft, weil ich gerne ein Booklet in der Hand habe und auch eine Hardwaresicherung nicht so schlecht finde, auch wenn mittlerweile alle meine CDs gerippt werden (als FLAC). Dazu kommt, dass es sehr wenig unkommprimierte Musik online zu kaufen gibt. Bei den paar Shops die das anbieten ist dann dafür die Musik nicht mein Fall. Ich kaufe net bei Linn irgendwelche FLACs nur weils die da gibt, ich die Musik aber ******* finde. 

MMn wird die CD die nächsten Jahre nicht überleben und mittelfristig von Download, Cloud oder sonstigen Angeboten abgelöst. Dann hilft eh nur noch der Netzwerkplayer oder ein Rechner (will ich aber eigentlich nicht im Wohnzimmer stehen haben). Die CDs sind dann aber immer noch als Deko und der Booklets wegen gut. Spätestens nächstes Jahr wird daher bei mir ein ordentlicher Netzwerkplayer fällig. Dann kann ich die CDs zwar nicht mehr abhören, habe aber immer noch die Sicherung und das Booklet.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Musik ist mir extrem viel wert, kaufe regelmäßig größere Mengen CDs und LPs. Der Preis spielt keine Rolle, d.h. ich habe noch nie vor nem Kauf Abstand genommen, weil mir die CD zu teuer war. Ich habe für einige meiner Lieblings-LPs sogar 3-stellige Beträge für gut erhaltene Originale gezahlt (z.B.: Frank Zappa: "Hot Rats" und "Uncle Meat").


 das ist ja nochmal was anderes, das sind ja Sammlerstücke - ich denke, es geht hier eher um jeweils aktuelle Alben, die man ganz normal im Handel bekommen kann 




> Außerdem hab ich mir letztes Jahr ein ziemlich aufwändiges CD Regal gebaut (Multiplex schichtweise aus über 300 Einzelteilen...), das waren mir meine CDs ebenfalls Wert, dazu ists ein prima Diffusor. Jetzt noch sowas für die LPs und gut ist.


 Haste ein Foto? Ich hab mir eines für umgerechnet ca. 20-25€ gebaut (Regalböden aus dem Baumarkt), siehe Foto - Platz für ca 400-450 CDs-


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juni 2012)

Ja, ich habe Bilder...

War ein Haufen Arbeit, es ist ne ganze Platte Buchen Multiplex draufgegangen, eine große Flasche Ponal, zig Dübel, Schleifpapier in rauen Mengen, sämtliche Maschinen sind zum Einsatz gekommen... aber es hat sich gelohnt.

Da passen ca. 600 CDs rein, hab aber noch mehr Stellen an denen ich CDs lager, dann passts schon...


----------



## der_yappi (26. Juni 2012)

Ich kuck öfters nach den Aktionen bei Amazon oder MM/Saturn -> also 6-7€ / CD
Bei neuen Sachen / Lieblingsbands auch den "Normalpreis" von 15€
Bei guten Angeboten (also CD + Live CD oder DVD als Zusatz) auch mal bis zu 20€

Von Downloads halte ich nichts - mir sind CDs im Regal lieber


----------



## LED (4. Juli 2012)

ich zahle ungerne mehr als 1€ pro Titel.
Aber viele Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Die Sammlung wächst und wächst.


----------



## schanze (4. Juli 2012)

Bin absoluter Download Käufer geworden, da es einfach praktisch ist und ich nicht mehr so viel Wert auf einen Datenträger lege, da sowieso alles Digital bei mir abläuft.

Grundsätzlich werden immer noch Alben im Netz gekauft, um die Künstler zu supporten und keine einzelnen Lieder.
DL Versionen liegen ja um 10€ rum.


----------



## k4mpfhund (4. Juli 2012)

Also ich achte mehr auf die Qualität die ich bekomme. Das neue Linkin Park Album würde ich auch für 40€ kaufen die neusten Bravo Hits 2737379 sind mir aber keine 5€ Wert


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. September 2012)

Ich kaufe fast meine ganze Musik auf CDs. Downloadkauf hab ich bisher nie genutzt. Der Preisvorteil ist ziemlich gering und man hat nichts richtiges im Regal stehen. 
Künftig werde ich aber möglicherweise Musik per Download kaufen. Es gibt heutzutage Musiker, die haben keine Plattenfirma, sondern verkaufen verbreiten Musik über Youtube und verkaufen über Downloadhandel im Eigenvertrieb.

Für ein ungebrauchtes CD-Album bezahle ich normalerweise 7-12€. Für ein Doppel-CD-Album durchschnittlich 16€.
Wenn ich aber eine CD wirklich haben möchte würde ich auch 20€ für ein CD-Album bezahlen. Das war aber bisher noch nicht nötig.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. September 2012)

Downloads mag ich nicht, - habe lieber eine CD in der Hand. Gekauft wird bei Saturn/Mediamarkt, lokalem Plattenladen oder bei Amazon bis 12€. 
Neue CDs der Lieblingsinterpreten auch bis 15€.


----------



## Patze93 (17. September 2012)

Ich hab eingentlich kein Bock für Musik zu zahlen ... deswegen zieh ichs mir bei Freunden oder lad mir hauptsächlich podcasts bei itunes, welche ja kostenlos sind. Sowas wie hard with style  YouTube kannste voll knicken und grooveshark weiß auch nicht so recht


----------



## troppa (22. September 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Is für mich recht simpel. Wenn ich nen Album  richtig gut finde wird das auch gekauft. Aber eben erst nachdem ich das  Album komplett gehört habe, blindkäufe mache ich bei Musik  nicht.



Finde ich persönlich langweilig. Ich mag  Überraschungen, höre vorher vlt. mal 1-2 Titel bei amazon an, wenns  gefällt dann rein in den Warenkorb.



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> CD´s kauf ich eigentlich nur noch wenn es sich preislich lohnt, normale Versionen so gut wie kaum.
> Blitzkreuz  in der Super Deluxe hab ich mir mit Versand 38€ kosten lassen, bis  jetzt meine teuerste CD die´s mir aber auch wert war.
> Aber für ne  normale CD 12-20€ (kommt ja teilweise vor) sind mir dann doch zu viel,  vor allem wenn nur 10 Tracks oder sogar noch weniger drauf sind.



Hm, was investierst du denn bei älteren Alben (die früher auf LP erschienen sind) mit nur 7-8 Tracks? Ich find den Preis kann man nicht an der Menge der Titel festmachen.



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Für ein ungebrauchtes CD-Album bezahle ich normalerweise 7-12€. Für ein Doppel-CD-Album durchschnittlich 16€.
> Wenn ich aber eine CD wirklich haben möchte würde ich auch 20€ für ein CD-Album bezahlen. Das war aber bisher noch nicht nötig.



Hm, dann hast du wahrscheinlich nicht so einen ausgefallenen Geschmack wie ich... Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, hab ich schon gebrauchte CD's für 50 € gekauft (Out-Of-Print, JP-Importe, usw.) das gilt aber nur für Raritäten.

Neue CD's lass ich mir schon 15-17 € kosten. Bei älteren CD's stöbere ich gerne bei amazon. Wenn mir nur ein Lied von einem Album gefällt, ne neue Single von meinen Lieblings-Künstlern rauskommt oder ne Best-Of von nem Künstler wo ich schon alle Alben hab und nur 1-2 neue Lieder drauf sind, Lad ich mir schonmal Musik als mp3. Da lass ich mir en guten Track schon mal 2-3 € kosten. Meistens aber für 0,99€ oder 1,49€ bei amazon, 7digital oder musicload (Wers grad anbietet.)


----------



## Zoon (22. September 2012)

Downloads kaufe ich nur bei gerechtem Mehrwert, wenns sie zum Beispiel als 24 Bit / 96 kHz Studiomaster gibt.
Ansonsten bei Lieblingskünstlern wird gekauft.

Und Rumstöbern auf Schallplatten CD Börsen finde ich eh kuhler als langweiliges Rumblättern im itunes store.


----------



## timbo01 (22. September 2012)

Wenn mir eine CD oder ein Lied gefällt dann kauf ichs mir. Diese woche hab ich mir z.B. die Future Trance 61 geholt (3CD, 17€) die Woche davor die Hardbass Chapter 24 (download, 2CD, 10€)
Ich denke der Preis kommt auch daher wie beliebt ein Genre / Künstler ist.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Hardwar (24. September 2012)

Ja seitdem man die Musik runterladen kann werden weniger CD's gekauft, ich muss auch zugeben dass ich selten mir eine CD kaufe nur wenn sie mir wirklich gefällt ansonsten höre ich sie online über das Radio
.


----------



## debalz (24. September 2012)

Wenn mir ein Album wirklich außerordentlich gut gefällt, das kommt im Jahr etwa 2 - 3 mal vor, dann kaufe ich mir davon die Vinylscheibe. Die kann dann auch 30 - 40 euro kosten, aber der Musikgenuss über viele Jahre hinweg ist mir das Geld wert. Ansonsten werden CD´s gekauft, aber mehr wie 15€ selten dafür bezahlt, daneben hin und wieder Downloads von einzelnen Stücken die meist um 1€ kosten.


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. September 2012)

Musik von der Lieblingsband und von kleinen Interpreten wird gekauft  Einzelne Lieder werden bei Bedarf bei Amazon gekauft und somit füllt sich die Mediathek Jahr für Jahr


----------

